# Binding buckle problem



## pxn13 (Jan 19, 2016)

One of by ankle buckle on a pair of now selects is super loose. It'll still lock and everything, but the top part that you use to ratchet the strap into place is super loose and just flaps around. Is there a way to tighten the screw on that or would i need to replace it?


----------



## pxn13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Picture included since I suck at describing this. It still locks the strap into place and I haven't had any problems but having it kind of loose and flapping around is a bit concerning


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

replace the ladders and ratchets with Burton stuff

https://www.fixmybinding.com/


----------



## pxn13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Does Burton ratchet not work with other ladders?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a similar problem with a buckle on my Union bindings that sounds like it is the same thing. The spring that holds the lever tight, isn't lined up properly into the plastic piece that is supposed to hold it. I've been meaning to email Union, but have been too lazy. Maybe you should not be lazy like me and email Now.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

thats a minor issue as old as time as far as im concerned. most/all companies will send you replacements or in many cases, shops will have back ups for just such situations. 

as far as replacing with parts from other companies, I believe some make better ratchets, ladders etc than others so its not a bad call if they are your go to bindings. Burton double take stuff is smooth as butter though i have encountered freezing as an issue. switchback ratchets are maybe even more smooth in my opinion. those bindings are kush all around.


----------



## pxn13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah I've contacted now a week ago but they've been silent so farw so I was just looking at fixing or replacing it. If you replace the buckles tho do you also have to replace the ladders?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

There is a spring to spring the buckle back to it's normal position is broken.
I have replaced my buckles after many years of use.
I have Union bindings and the parts are pretty easy to find.


----------



## pxn13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Now binding parts are not so easy since the buckles are sold out on their website and I contacted them to no avail...Im just unsure on how much stuff I need to replace to make the new buckles work or will they even fit on the straps


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> replace the ladders and ratchets with Burton stuff
> 
> https://www.fixmybinding.com/


Unfortunately it's pretty much what you have to do. Now ratchets and ladders are straight trash.


----------



## pxn13 (Jan 19, 2016)

What do you think of switchbacks? They're both similar in price


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

pxn13 said:


> Does Burton ratchet not work with other ladders?


that is why you get both the ratchets and ladders


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I just ignore the flapping. 

The newer NOW ratchets (since '16/17?) and ladders are good, haven't had any issue with chewed ladder or broken ratchets with this newer version (we own four now bindings, all with ~40 days of use each). The only thing which still happend on one ratchet is the loss of the spring OP describes and that's not a real functional issue. No real need to replace a ratchet just because of this.


----------

